# Glass Finger Grips and Light



## slideaboot (May 6, 2011)

OK...so I've gone ahead and ordered 4 pieces of tempered glass for the cage I'm having the students build (which is looking good). I ordered some nice showcase tracking (little pricey, but I like the smoothness of the glide). Now...they wanted $17 a piece to grind finger grips into the glass--which I vetoed. I'm assuming (see: PRAYING) that there is some sort of finger grip with a really strong adhesive that I can affix to the glass? You guys know anything about this?

And...

The cage I'm having build is 8' X 3' x 30" (high)---basically two, four-foot boxes screwed together. I'm planning on a 160watt Powersun for basking, but, since the cage is so large, I want to have other light in the cage for the simple sake of having light--for display/viewing purposes. I'm considering putting a couple flourescent lights up (like a two-footer on each side of the cage)...Does this sound OK? 

Is there anything else I should consider? I'm thinking I should probably have another heat source(I'm thinking: ceramic heat emitter) somewhere else in the cage to maintain a nice thermal gradient in the cage. 

Thanks, dudes!


----------



## Biascochea (May 6, 2011)

you could always just buy some small grips at a home improvement store and glue them with something like Gorilla Glue, that stuff will hold forever. I used it to glue my rearview mirror back onto my windshield.


----------



## slideaboot (May 6, 2011)

That idea had crossed my mind. 

Any other ideas?


----------



## james.w (May 6, 2011)

Coldbloodedcages.com has glass door handles.


----------



## blackjack41 (May 6, 2011)

Finger pulls, Local glass shops. Got mine free from a "hole in the wall" glass shop. Same finger pulls you would get online for nearly $7 shipping included. Ask the shop you got the tempered glass from, they might have some.


----------



## slideaboot (May 6, 2011)

blackjack41 said:


> Finger pulls, Local glass shops. Got mine free from a "hole in the wall" glass shop. Same finger pulls you would get online for nearly $7 shipping included. Ask the shop you got the tempered glass from, they might have some.



Yeah, I asked them. Like I said, they only offer the ground-in pulls that run $17 a shot. They recommended online searching and / or home depot kinda places.


----------



## Rhetoric (May 6, 2011)

If you can I'd have an extra fixture or two put in there anyway (if they're mounted). Its a lot easier to do it before all the substrate and stuff is dumped in there. What kind of bulb are you planning to heat it with?


----------



## slideaboot (May 6, 2011)

Alexi-

That's a great idea. The fixtures aren't expensive and it WOULD be nice to have them, even if I don't use them. As far as heat, I'm a Powersun guy--probably 160W, used in conjunction with a ceramic heat emitter. 

I'd love to be able to light the rest of the cage (purely for light, mind you, for viewing), with a couple flourescent tubes. Whadya think?


----------



## james.w (May 6, 2011)

I put two fixtures on one side for a mvb and something else. And on the other side a 4' flourescent fixture for ambient light and maybe a tube UVB.


----------



## RamblinRose (May 6, 2011)

Here is a link to the ones like I use. Only $1.90 each. The glass panels can slide right over them without interference. I use the Translucent ones.
http://www.allglassparts.com/product/403925/400215


----------



## Rhetoric (May 7, 2011)

james.w said:


> I put two fixtures on one side for a mvb and something else. And on the other side a 4' flourescent fixture for ambient light and maybe a tube UVB.



Thats how my larger males enclosure is. The 4' fixture has one UVB and one florescent bulb, I have another 4' fixture but I can't use it until I fix the wiring for my MVB fixture.
The 2 bulbs in the 4' are more than enough to keep that half of the enclosure bright. The fluorescents are pretty cheap too!


----------



## montana (May 7, 2011)

Try it without the pulls ...

you may not even miss them ...


----------



## jondancer (May 8, 2011)

What is nice showcase tracking? Where did you get it?
Thanks


----------



## james.w (May 8, 2011)

montana said:


> Try it without the pulls ...
> 
> you may not even miss them ...



+1

With the showcase track, the glass slides really smooth so you may not need handles.


----------



## slideaboot (May 9, 2011)

jondancer said:


> What is nice showcase tracking? Where did you get it?
> Thanks



Showcase tracking is the kind of tracking that stores use for their glass display cases. It's expensive as hell, but really glides easily. The same place I ordered the tempered glass had the tracking.


----------



## slideaboot (May 15, 2011)

Thanks guys! Lotta good ideas here.


----------

